# 56k USB modem



## richwuk (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm trying to get a Multitech MT5634ZBA-USB working under FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE (GENERIC) for use with Hylafax.

I've plugged in the modem and it is listed in dmesg (ugen0.2: <Multi-Tech Systems, Inc.> at usbus0), but there is no interface for it. I have a /dev/cuau0 which I believe is the motherboard serial port (it doesn't give any response from the hylafax setup).

In my /boot/loader.conf I have:


```
usb_load="YES"
ugen_load="YES"
umodem_load="YES"
ucom_load="YES"
```

I've googled and searched these forums but I've run out of ideas.


----------

